# Dazu Clhinese Cleavers



## Noodle Soup (Jul 3, 2013)

I've read in several places that Dazu made cleavers are highly regarded in China including in Fuchsia Dunlop's book "Land of Plenty." Anyone know a source for them?
Thanks


----------



## pkjames (Jul 4, 2013)

any pic?


----------



## Bram (Jul 4, 2013)

Would be interested to hear about this too. Just googling a bit, perhaps they'd originate from the Dazu area of China, near Chongqing and Chengdu, and just beside Sichuan, so the 'Land of Plenty' reference makes sense.


----------



## pkjames (Jul 5, 2013)

I was suspecting it would be "Dazu" as the area. I was born in sichuan, so if it was indeed from the area, a pic or two would be very helpful


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jul 5, 2013)

No picks at all. I've been looking for those too. Seems like I may have to go on another pilgrimage to actually find these legendary cleavers.


----------



## Stumblinman (Jul 5, 2013)

http://cart100.com/product/17880928...g+knife+Germany+Japan+9+chrome+kitchen+knives


when you search just put Dazu knife and a bunch pop up.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks Stumblinman. That knife probably isn't worth a trip to China to find. Wonder if there are other makers and models in the area? I have a number plain carbon steel cleavers I picked up in a province a little south of there a couple of years ago I really don't know who made. Very lightly marked in Chinese characters but the knives are not like any I have found in the U.S. Thought they might even be Dazu knives.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jul 7, 2013)

An update. I found an interesting traditional dazu carbon steel cleaver on one of those Chinese websites. I ordered it using Pay Pal. This morning I found the order canceled with a message that the U.S Postal Service would consider the cleaver a weapon and that they ban weapon shipments. Having bought kitchen knives from all over the world and had the U.S. Post Office deliver them I have no idea what they are talking about. I assume there is some other reason in play here that I'm not aware of.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 8, 2014)

Another update. I went to Chengdu in Sichuan and asked around about the Dazu cleavers. Nobody I was able to converse with knew anything. A tip, not knowing Cantonese is a serious problem there. Most didn't even seem to know where the town of Dazu was even though it is maybe 115 k from Chengdu. But--- every shop I went into looking at cleavers tried to point me at one particular brand. I bought one among the other knives I brought back. Today in my web searches I found it was a Dazu cleaver. Nothing maybe outstanding by American standards, stainless, plain wood handle and around $10 there but it seems to work fine for me.


----------



## brianch (Apr 9, 2014)

$10 cleaver.. hope you didnt go there just for that 

what else did you pick up while in asia?


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 9, 2014)

A number of cleavers for sure. And a week in a Sichuan cooking class.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 11, 2014)

My favorite Chinese kitchen supply here has plenty cleavers.Have bought strainers,cleavers & various other tools many years.Was grocery shopping in Chinatown yesterday & wandered into my favorite store.I picked up CCK KF 1913 

20.5 cm X 9cm X 2mm #2 vegetable cleaver.They call it triple steel I think it is better quality carbon steel.I paid 39.00 with tax 40.00 and change.

The exact same cleaver on Chinese Chef Mall is 69.95.Chef Mall sells the CCK 1303 for 46.59.To me this cleaver is nicer than the 1303 & was able to put a very sharp edge on it.

The CCK 1303 have inflated prices many sites because of almost a cult following. I have seen them for over 60.00.Not worth it.

They have a whole box of these KF 1913 & some smaller ones with the same quality steel. Monday I have class going to let students cut some veggies wt. this thin sharp blade. I am sure some of them will be visiting Chinatown.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 11, 2014)

Funny thing, after two trips to China hunting cleavers, I have yet to find a CCK for sale there. It is a big country so that probably doesn't mean too much. I did find many Shibazi models in Chengdu.


----------



## XooMG (Apr 11, 2014)

Noodle Soup said:


> Funny thing, after two trips to China hunting cleavers, I have yet to find a CCK for sale there. It is a big country so that probably doesn't mean too much. I did find many Shibazi models in Chengdu.


Reading Chinese fora got me curious about Shibazi. The quality brands I've come across in Taiwan don't get any press except for the tourist stuff, which I don't like as much.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 14, 2014)

Shibazi offers a full line of cutlery including many western patterns. The only knives I've tried are their pro-grade cleavers but they are, in my opinion, the equal of CCK.


----------



## zeusbheld (Jun 6, 2014)

Noodle Soup said:


> Funny thing, after two trips to China hunting cleavers, I have yet to find a CCK for sale there. It is a big country so that probably doesn't mean too much. I did find many Shibazi models in Chengdu.



Chan Chi Kee are in Hong Kong; they're easier to find than Shibazi in Southeast Asia (elsewhere maybe not so much). I got a 1301, a duck knife and a noodle knife in Singapore (Temple street, restaurant supply shops). Shibazi were also available but all I saw was stainless. 

On an unrelated note I also got a rather spiffy hand-hammered Chan Chi Kee wok. 

The Dazu cleavers I see online seem to be pretty standard profile- and size-wise, although many have western handles. I ended up on this thread from reading Dunlop. Having looked at pics of the Dazu cleavers I might be keen on trying one if I was doing mail order but I'm in HK or SG often enough if I need a new cleaver. May also try playing with some oddly shaped Thai cleavers. Doesn't pay to get too obsessed with 'authenticity', I think: I've never seen those cool-looking Thai cleavers actually being used by restaurant or home cooks, typically you'll see rather underwhelming Kiwi or Rhino knives, even in the hands of people doing amazing cutting.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jun 9, 2014)

One of the quirks I noticed about cleavers in Chengdu was that the standard wood slabs held on by cutlery rivets type handle was more common than what I think of as the traditional wood cylinder style grip. This was true in about ever restaurant and market stall I went into.


----------



## schanop (Jun 13, 2014)

Here's Fuchsia and her cleaver,















Read her piece that won James beard award here: http://www.buzzfeed.com/luckypeach/how-to-make-dick-soup


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jun 13, 2014)

My hotel in Chengdu had "double boiled yak pizzle" in English on their menu.  Didn't try it though. A friend commented he was sure it was much better than single boiled.


----------

